# Behind the Scenes: Springfield Police After Dark



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Behind the Scenes: Springfield Police After Dark*

*







*

SPRINGFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) 22News Reporter Lynn Barry has an exclusive look at what Springfield police are dealing with on the street when the sun goes down. It's a Friday night. As we begin our ride-along, there's just been a drug bust in the North End. Four suspects have been taken into custody for allegedly dealing crack cocaine, after undercover cops made a buy. This bag of drugs ended up on the street so now narcotics officers are securing evidence in the apartment. Traces of illegal drug activity can be found alongside the apartment building. On this night, we're on patrol with Sgt. Albert Ayala. Mid-evening is fairly quiet. Then there is a call for Central Street for a domestic dispute. A woman says her boyfriend attacked her and fled. The dispatcher explains that the woman says he strangled her and put the gun to her head. Police then circle the neighborhood looking for a vehicle that matches the description of the suspect's car. It is a game of cat and mouse--the suspect phones the victim, telling her he's seen the cruisers in the area. Police will be keeping an eye out for this guy in the hours to come.

The action begins to pick up. Police descend on the Edgewater Apartments looking to pick up several suspects who have outstanding felony warrants. The suspects have been intimidating some residents who have been providing information to the police about drug dealing in the neighborhood. The suspects aren't in when police come calling, but police will be back at another time.

As the night wears on Sgt. Ayala, he says, "Wait--things will pick up." He's right. Within a matter of minutes of each other there's an accident on Page Boulevard with possible entrapment, a call of shots fired, and there's a car in the middle of State Street. Police search the car and suspects after finding a shotgun shell which turns out to be a lighter. There's concern there might be ammunition in the vehicle. Meanwhile, on Page Boulevard, police are clearing away that accident scene. The driver of the SUV flipped over but was unhurt. And then word is coming in that a domestic incident at Saab Court has turned into a stabbing. A woman has been stabbed in an incident at the high rise apartment complex.

Written by 22News Reporter
Lynn Barry
 
Watch the video


----------

